# Mapahamak



## AskLang

How would you express 'mapahamak' in English in the following context?



> Napamahak tuloy ako dahil sa kagagawan mo.


 
 Sounds funny,
Thank you for your help.


----------



## DotterKat

I *got into trouble* because of what you did.
I'm *in this mess* thanks to you!


----------



## AskLang

Nice.. thanks Sam!


----------



## rockjon

@dotterkat: what's the root word of mapahamak? I am kind of confused since doesn't the word hamak mean humble or lowly. Thanks


----------



## Alakdan

rockjon said:


> @dotterkat: what's the root word of mapahamak? I am kind of confused since doesn't the word hamak mean humble or lowly. Thanks


 
I myself is not sure.  But it is possible that we use the word mapahamak, with hamak=humble as the root word.  Possibly it means to get in to trouble or a humbling experience.


----------



## rockjon

@Alakdan: thanks for answering. How does mapahamak differ from using the word "lagot"? I haven't heard lagot ever used in a verb form eg. lagot ako = I'm in trouble.  How would this differ from "napahamak ako"?  Thanks


----------



## niernier

rockjon said:


> @Alakdan: thanks for answering. How does mapahamak differ from using the word "lagot"? I haven't heard lagot ever used in a verb form eg. lagot ako = I'm in trouble.  How would this differ from "napahamak ako"?  Thanks



With lagot, it means you are at fault and you know you have to face reprimanding, a lecture, a scolding or a good talking to. Basically, you got yourself in trouble. If you say napahamak, you are not at fault. You just got yourself in trouble or in danger.


----------



## demerith

also, "napahamak" has a connotation of victimhood because someone else caused you to be in trouble (or danger, which also i think doesn't exist with "lagot"), whereas with "lagot" is in a lot of cases more active because the person who says it is the one who performed the action, and also connotes more responsibility. However, you can use "lagot" in the quote you gave:

"Lagot ako dahil sa ginawa mo." This would still mean "I'm in trouble because of what you did," but it connotes more that either the speaker or someone else perceives the speaker as being in some way responsible for the action that caused her to get into trouble. This is, for instance, something a woman could say if a guy gets her preganant. "Napahamak" puts her in the position of victim while "lagot" to my ear is something she would say if she wants to emphasize that her parents will punish her for her actions.


----------



## AskLang

demerith said:


> also, "napahamak" has a connotation of victimhood because someone else caused you to be in trouble (or danger, which also i think doesn't exist with "lagot"), whereas with "lagot" is in a lot of cases more active because the person who says it is the one who performed the action, and also connotes more responsibility. However, you can use "lagot" in the quote you gave:
> 
> "Lagot ako dahil sa ginawa mo." This would still mean "I'm in trouble because of what you did," but it connotes more that either the speaker or someone else perceives the speaker as being in some way responsible for the action that caused her to get into trouble. This is, for instance, something a woman could say if a guy gets her preganant. "Napahamak" puts her in the position of victim while "lagot" to my ear is something she would say if she wants to emphasize that her parents will punish her for her actions.


 
By the highlighted part, do you mean, the person who is said it?


----------



## demerith

i meant that with the combination "lagot ako," the speaker bears some responsibility for the action that caused her to be in trouble whereas "napahamak ako" implies that it is someone else's responsibility. the prefix "napa-" generally connotes this.


----------



## jagzph

root word for napahamak is pahamak, it is not same to hamak.


----------



## demerith

i'm pretty sure "pa" in the noun "pahamak" is also a prefix except that it applies to a noun and not a verb in this case. "hamak" is the root. "napa" can be used as a prefix in other verbs, such as "napapigil" or "napatingnan." in both cases, the root is "tigil" and "tingnan (tingin)", not "patigil" and "patingnan."


----------



## jagzph

in most tagalog/filipino pa,ma,na are prefix, but some words that look like similar like
hamak = humble or a simple person its not the same with pahamak = (cause something bad)
napapigil root word is pigil (stop,halt)
napatingin root word is tingin
tingnan is to look at it.

pahamak
napahamak
nagpahamak


----------



## demerith

the definition of a root word isn't based on what the word means or what has come to mean, but the word from which one adds affixes to create new words. in this case, i would argue that "hamak" (humble) has the same root as "pahamak" (cause something bad) even though the two words have come to mean different things. "tingnan" is not a separate word but what in linguistic terms is called a morphological transformation of the word "tingin."

though i'm not a linguist so someone else might be able to explain this better...


----------



## bouncingbetty

what about patol and patola?

jk


----------

